# Hello from ontario Canda



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## ImaNewBeeToThis (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey penzi! Welcome to bee source. Lots of good info here. 

I live in lexington KY, but have spent all my summer months since child hood living in crystal beach Ontario. I'd say your about 10 miles from me. I hope your a golfer


----------

